# Neon tetra has lost its colour?



## milliemouse (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi everyone,

4 days ago I got 6 Neon tetras for my tank and they have been fine and settled in really quickly. But today I noticed that one of them has lost almost all of its colour? 

It's still acting normal, swimming around in a shoal with the others as well as eating normally. 

I really don't know what's wrong with it. 
My tank is fully cycled and has been for over a week now, I have done several water changes since getting them and my water parameters are great! I just really don't know where I've gone wrong. 

Can anyone help me?


----------



## DogsGoneRoaming (Nov 4, 2016)

Its been a long while since i kept trops so may be wrong but they can lose colour due to stress. I wouldn't worry if they all seem fine.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Halllo milliemouse, I don`t keep neon's but I think this could possibly be Neon Tetra Disease, Is It definitely just the one that has lost colour and is it like it all the time? My Odessa glow red and black but at night when resting they are paler. I don`t know if Neon`s do the same?

Do you have a quarantine/hospital tank? I think I wold be inclined to remove the fish from the tank just in case it is NTD, I understand there is no cure but you may prevent disease spreading,

As I said I don`t keep NTs so may be barking up the wrong tree, hopefully someone with more experience will come along shortly.


----------



## milliemouse (Feb 20, 2017)

DogsGoneRoaming said:


> Its been a long while since i kept trops so may be wrong but they can lose colour due to stress. I wouldn't worry if they all seem fine.


Appears I had nothing to worry about, woke up this morning and it is back to normal colour.. really strange!



3dogs2cats said:


> Halllo milliemouse, I don`t keep neon's but I think this could possibly be Neon Tetra Disease, Is It definitely just the one that has lost colour and is it like it all the time? My Odessa glow red and black but at night when resting they are paler. I don`t know if Neon`s do the same?
> 
> Do you have a quarantine/hospital tank? I think I wold be inclined to remove the fish from the tank just in case it is NTD, I understand there is no cure but you may prevent disease spreading,
> 
> As I said I don`t keep NTs so may be barking up the wrong tree, hopefully someone with more experience will come along shortly.


Thanks for your advice! This morning the neon is back to normal, full of colour again! Really unsure what was wrong with it but I'm assuming that something must of stressed it out.. Luckily I do own a spare tank if it did turn out to be NTD. Hopefully it remains fine now!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Many fish including being will fade to a very pale colour as it gets dark (or the aquarium lights go out) and fish will also fade if stressed. It is a protective mechanism to avoid predators when they are most vulnerable. Hopefully they are all settled and happy now.


----------



## milliemouse (Feb 20, 2017)

kittih said:


> Many fish including being will fade to a very pale colour as it gets dark (or the aquarium lights go out) and fish will also fade if stressed. It is a protective mechanism to avoid predators when they are most vulnerable. Hopefully they are all settled and happy now.


Yes, it was only one out of the 6 that I own so was certain it wasn't the water parameters or anything. Something must have freaked him out and made him stressed!


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

milliemouse said:


> Appears I had nothing to worry about, woke up this morning and it is back to normal colour.. really strange!
> 
> Thanks for your advice! This morning the neon is back to normal, full of colour again! Really unsure what was wrong with it but I'm assuming that something must of stressed it out.. Luckily I do own a spare tank if it did turn out to be NTD. Hopefully it remains fine now!


Oh brilliant that is good news! I think the worry is if the loss of colour appears permanent, they should colour back up once the aquarium is lit or they get past whatever has caused them temporary stress, if they don`t that would then indicate something is wrong. Fortunately yours has regained colour so should be absolutely fine.


----------

